# Where's the best place to find WYSIWYG driftwood?



## AdamC13 (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been trying to use the search function here and either im terrible at it or searching the wrong things. I've found quite a few websites with driftwood that members use but I'm looking for something that is what you see is what you get. Primarily I'm looking for a small stump/root looking piece that is say maybe 6-7 inches in diameter but not too "solid" for lack of better words something that fish can swim in and out of. 

My major problem is everything im finding is just a picture "similar" to actual, or just branches I'd have to arrange when I would prefer just one piece. I would appreciate any links or tips for finding what I want and thanks for the time!


----------



## chew (May 18, 2012)

Tom Barr sells some. I heard he might be listing pictures sometime in April of his stuff. You can always try and pm him to see if e has any stumps


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Fleabay has driftwood, WYSIWYG.


----------



## AdamC13 (Mar 28, 2013)

fleabay is something i was trying to avoid. I know there are good sellers but id much rather buy from someone here or an actual online storefront than a random seller but I will definitely be on the lookout there what im looking for is quite specific or at least the idea I have in my minds eye.

and thank you chew I will definitely toss him a pm to see if he can keep on the lookout for what I want.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

why not take a hike to your nearby forrest? im sure there are tons of driftwoods to pick from. just make sure they are fully dry and cured before putting in your tank. fancy driftwoods like malaysians and manzanita may look a lil nicer but they are expensive. why pay when you can find some for free? after all those who sells manzanita gets them for free in the forrest.


----------



## AdamC13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Im looking more for something stump like with roots and whatnot i havent really ever seen what i want in nature or thats exactly what id do. I may make a collecting trip at some point and see if i can make something work.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

AdamC13 said:


> Im looking more for something stump like with roots and whatnot i havent really ever seen what i want in nature or thats exactly what id do. I may make a collecting trip at some point and see if i can make something work.


I always browse manzanita-driftwood.com and see what pops up every week. Luckily, I was on a hiking trip over the weekend and I came across almost the exact piece I had been searching for (it's posted in my signature). It looks like a trees roots growing down into the water. Best part is it was free rather than the $50+ for a nice piece! I would suggest being patient and exploring the wilderness and you will find what you want in time.


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

Some nice "stump" looking pieces here, WYSIWYG...

http://aquadesigninnovations.com/shop/product-category/wysiwyg/


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I got some real good wood from Manzanita.com. I bought a package, but they also have WYSIWYG.


----------

